# cast von Char nach int



## Guest (31. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da eine Anfängerfrage!
Ich übergebe an eine Methode eine 13 stellige Zahl als String und will diese in ihre Einzelnen Zahlen zerlegen.
Ich kann das ganze in einzelne Char zerlegen. Wie komme ich aber von einem Char wieder in einen Int Wert, der der Zahl entspricht?

Danke, Sven


----------



## The_S (31. Okt 2007)

Beim casten von char in int bekommst du den ASCII-Code zurück. Eine Möglichkeit wäre pauschal vom char-Wert 48 abzuziehen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass du dir nicht die chars holst, sondern den substring von jeder Stelle und diese dann mit Integer.parseInt parst.


----------



## Niki (31. Okt 2007)

```
String s = "1234567890";
char[] c = s.toCharArray();
int[] i = new int[c.length];
for(int j = 0; j < i.length; j++){
 i[j] = Integer.parseInt("" + c[j]);
}
```


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2007)

Danke, Sven


----------

